#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang hop on hop off bus

## mikem

Penang Hop-On Hop-Off Official Website

----------


## Yemen

This company must have Thai marketing as Tourist prices are more than double citizen prices.

----------


## terry57

The hop on hop off bus does a real nice circuit around George town. I was down there a few months ago and got around on it.

Its leaves from the water front where the ferries berth.

----------


## mikem

This is a new venture. Apart from the first week [ now ] when its free you have to pay unlike the other one you would have caught.

----------


## mikem

> This company must have Thai marketing as Tourist prices are more than double citizen prices.


There is a bit of this going on in Malaysia now, eg the Penang Hill train

----------


## cyrille

> This company must have Thai marketing as Tourist prices are more than double citizen prices.


Good to know.

I'll stick with the (generally pretty good) standard bus service on my next trip then.

----------


## terry57

> This is a new venture. Apart from the first week [ now ] when its free you have to pay unlike the other one you would have caught.


Yes Right,  I jumped the free around town bus, not a hop on hop off. 

Good idea though for Penang to do that.

----------


## mikem

These buses are now driving around empty. Tourists can get a 7 day RapidPenang bus pass for RM 30 so not a surprise.

----------


## nigelandjan

Does that pass work on the mainland to ??

----------


## mikem

Yes. Can go down to Bukit Mertajam or anywhere rapid penang runs

----------

